# Almost 5 weeks postpartum and stitches bleeding



## beadyeyes

Just that really!

I had a second degree tear and a labial tear. Under my vagina (the join of the perineum where it's sewn up if you like) is bleeding bright red blood. Particularly after a bowel movement but at other times too - like when I moved sideways off the sofa. It's definitely from there and not piles/anus. 

The MW checked on day 28 when I was discharged and said there's a red bit along the scar which is where the bleeding is coming from but she said it looked healed. Since then it's been bleeding more - on the toilet paper when I wipe or dab for example. Proper fresh red blood drops (lochia has stopped now). 

Any ideas? Obviously I have my 6 week check in a week ish but it's getting me down. Why might it my have healed? If it doesn't heal what are my options? More stitching?!?


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

They may just let it continue healing. It doesnt sound infected, and they don't like to rush in with resuturing. If it is heavy before your 6 week check, make an earlier appointment to see the go,

Take carefree,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks 

I went for my 6 week check today abd the dr said it has granulated tissue and has 'over healed'. She said it might need silver nitrate and to see how it is over the next month! Eek. Does silver nitrate hurt?


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Beady. 

We as midwives don't use it. But not to my knowledge no it doesnt hurt. 

Kaz xxx


----------

